# Cartoony horses. (IMG HEAVY)



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

I love drawing horses, and I love cartoons. Put it all together, and you kind of end up with what I draw. Haha!
I do take commissions, and I accept paypal.  I have been selling artwork for over 7 years, and I enjoy it a lot.
I can draw realistic horses, but I just don't have fun with 'em like I do the cartoon horses.









































I typically do digital artwork with a tablet, but I am not beyond real media. I prefer micron inks, gel pens, and markers above most else!

 Hope you like my style in a quirky sort of way.
(No critique, please. I'm comfortable where I am at.)


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 24, 2012)

I love it! Good job.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love them!!! Do you have a price lusy somewhere?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> I love them!!! Do you have a price lusy somewhere?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I offer quotes. 
I can certainly say that my digital icons run around $5-$8
Digital sketches are anywhere from $5-10 depending on subject matter.
Digitally colored images are $10-$25 depending on subject matter.
(Subject matter referring to number of subjects, background, etc.)

I can work in traditional media as well, but the prices may vary and shipping costs will need to be provided. 

Sorry for the delay.  I was getting some saddle time in yesterday!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love your style! this is really neat! and definitely cute  id love to see more


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> i love your style! this is really neat! and definitely cute  id love to see more


Thank you so much!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

These are adorable


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Whiskey!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

They are awesome! Such personality  i love the first two!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Really like them. Love the bling in the ears!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------

